# Nvidia Control Panel Won't Remember 3d Settings



## Morientes (Oct 9, 2004)

I would like to enable v-sync for when I play the game Pro Evolution Soccer 6. But in Vista with the newest official Nvidia-drivers (100.65) it seems the Nvidia Control Panel won't remember the settings.
I read somewhere that I should change the write permission on the file nvapp.xml in windows/system32 and I have done that.
It has helped to insure that the entry I make in the 3d settings for the .exe file of the game remains and it seems the settings are set the way I want, but they have no effect! When enabling v-sync I should get rid of the tearing on my screen (a "line" moving cross the screen) but it makes absolutely no difference, hence I believe it doesn't remember the settings.

Any ideas what's wrong?


----------



## douglaz (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi there. I am having the same problem of Nvidia Control Panel won't remember the settings for the same game. Di you find a way to solve this issue? Or anyone else have an idea? Thank you


----------



## Morientes (Oct 9, 2004)

Yeah I have solved it. I think it was the file nvapps.xml in windows/system32 dir that you must change rights for all users so that they have full access to it.

I find it amazing that we have to do this manually!


----------



## douglaz (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh wow good to hear that. But can you tell me how to do this step by step? And also now there is no annoying line in PES6 anymore after this? Control panel remembers the settings now? Thank you very much.


----------



## Morientes (Oct 9, 2004)

I am not in vista right now so can't remember exactely. But find the file, right click on it and select security. Then select "all users" or something like that and give them full rights (I think its the top check box of the ones in the bottom of the dialog box).


----------



## douglaz (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok. And then Nvidia Control Panel will remember the settings after this process? Like v-sync or 3D settings?


----------



## Morientes (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes. I guess it's because of the User Access Control. When running the Nvidia panel doesnt have the rights to change that file.

It will remember the settings, but in Vista you no longer can force v-sync in direct 3d applications. Something about the way dirextx works now...


----------



## douglaz (Apr 4, 2007)

so although i do this, i will still see that horizontal line in PES6? if so that sucks


----------



## Morientes (Oct 9, 2004)

Unfortunetly yes. As of Vista it is up to the makers of the games to implement a v-sync option.
I have no idea what change in dx10 that has caused this...

But by turning on a lot of the others things in the control panel you can reduce the frame rate and maybe minimize the problem with the horisontal line.


----------



## douglaz (Apr 4, 2007)

All right man. I appreciate the information you gave. Hope this will be fixed in the future...


----------



## Morientes (Oct 9, 2004)

I just read my first post in this thread and saw that I already mentioned the nvapps.xml file there.

So sorry if I made you think that I had fixed the problem with enabling v-sync...


----------



## douglaz (Apr 4, 2007)

It's all right. No problem. Oh by the way I am going back to XP


----------



## Morientes (Oct 9, 2004)

Hehe, ok. It is a problem this. I don't know if they might fix it in the future...


----------



## douglaz (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok. Here is what I found. Copied and pasted from the Nvidia's own website...
Windows Vista Limitations
These are behaviors that may be different from Windows XP and are related directly to the Windows Vista operating system. 
Selecting Vertical Sync (vsync) from the NVIDIA Control Panel does not affect DirectX applications. 
Due to architectural changes in the new Windows Vista Window Display Driver Model (WDDM), the graphics driver can no longer disable vsync from its own driver or Control Panel. Selecting this option from the NVIDIA Control Panel will have no affect on DirectX applications. For applications that use DirectX on Vista, use the vertical sync setting within the application. However, the NVIDIA Control Panel vertical sync option does still work on OpenGL applications. We are adjusting the help text in the NVIDIA Control Panel to make this clearer to our customers. 

http://www.nvidia.com/object/vista_driver_news_030207.html

Fingers crossed. Hope it will be fixed soon


----------



## Michaelvg1 (Apr 10, 2007)

I tried your solution first, but it still did not work.
I posted this on another site so, I pasted my story here.
Please read.

"Well, I will try and be as brief as I can. I'm sure many of you have jobs and can't read these posts all day. And many of you may have already known this so excuse me for being late to the game.

I have a new HP with Windows Vista and a Nvidia 7350LE. It's performed quite well, but not the way I expected. tweak after tweak I could not figure out why the Video card settings were not sticking. Well, I finally decided to call Nvidia and they told me this is a know problem and that there are drivers that I should update. I would have never known this unless I called. Well the first driver fixed the video card, however the game stopped working, so I then got on the phone with HP and they told me that the original driver is the only one they have at the moment so go back to it. I did but the problem with the Card returned. The settings to do not take effect whenever I made changes. For those of you with a Nvidia card, you can see a preview when changing the settings. Well, mine did not do anything.
I called Nvidia back and they told me to try a Beta driver they have on their site and it seemed to work great. The FSX game was fine. Now I need to tweak the settings for optimal use... I was up too late last night to enjoy the new setup.
One thing I noticed is that on the Free Flight page with the plane 3d image rotating, they were all white, no color, but when I played the game no problems. That was weird.... Any ideas?

Let me conclude by telling you that my experience with the support from Nvidia and HP was excellent. they were extremely helpful...

Well, I hope if there is anyone out there with a problem like this, they can resolve it now."


----------



## douglaz (Apr 4, 2007)

Michaelvg1 said:


> I tried your solution first, but it still did not work.
> I posted this on another site so, I pasted my story here.
> Please read.
> 
> ...


Hi. Thanks for the post. Do you have a laptop or desktop? Also can you give us a link where you downloaded the driver from?


----------



## Michaelvg1 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a new HP slimline Desktop...
Here is the link:

http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_rel70betadriver.html

This is the second one Nvidia Support suggested (101.41) 32bit Vista. So far so good.

I just hope they let me know when it's out of Beta and I can install the official one.


----------



## douglaz (Apr 4, 2007)

Lucky you have a desktop cause as far a I know Nvidia GO series are not supported for us laptop users for the Beta drivers:sigh:


----------



## Michaelvg1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry about that. Call them. Maybe they can help.


----------



## douglaz (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok I will. Thanks. Can you give me their customer support phone number cause I can't seem to find it!


----------



## Michaelvg1 (Apr 10, 2007)

I knew you were going to ask me that. It was difficult for me to get.
800/474-6836
or
800/797-6530


I had to look on my cell phone because I wasn't sure which one is HP or Nvidia.

One of them is Nvidia.

Good Luck


----------



## douglaz (Apr 4, 2007)

800/797-6530 it is. Thanks a lot:smile:


----------



## douglaz (Apr 4, 2007)

Update: Nvidia fixed the Vsync issue with 3D applications with this new 158.18 drivers but can anyone confirm if it works for the laptops also? Thanks...

http://www.nvidia.com/object/vista_driver_news_041707.html


----------



## Michaelvg1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Doug:
I have FSX. What all all your control panel settings set to?


----------



## douglaz (Apr 4, 2007)

Michaelvg1 said:


> Doug:
> I have FSX. What all all your control panel settings set to?


Well. The game I play doesn't have an inbuilt 3D settings(vsync too)... And whichever setting I set to(like AA or AF or anything including Vysnc) in the Nvidia Contro Panel, it doesn't recognize the setting changes. But again I haven't tried these new drivers yet... That's what I am trying to find out if anyone get it to work. What is FSX?


----------



## Michaelvg1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Flight Sim X. The driver worked for me. The settings stick, but I have a desktop.


----------



## douglaz (Apr 4, 2007)

I think the desktop is different. But most people use modded .inf's and make it work with the laptops. That's what I am trying to find out.


----------



## Michaelvg1 (Apr 10, 2007)

gotcha


----------



## Morientes (Oct 9, 2004)

douglaz said:


> Update: Nvidia fixed the Vsync issue with 3D applications with this new 158.18 drivers but can anyone confirm if it works for the laptops also? Thanks...
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/vista_driver_news_041707.html


Hm I see that they say they have fixed it. I have tried enabling it for Winning Eleven 2007, but no luck. Still get the horizontal lines. I wonder if the settings are at all in effect. To even make it remember I have to edit the rights for the file nvapps.xml in windows/system32 but is this enough or does one have to edit more files? Because my changes to the settings seems to have NO effect...


----------



## douglaz (Apr 4, 2007)

Morientes2000 said:


> Hm I see that they say they have fixed it. I have tried enabling it for Winning Eleven 2007, but no luck. Still get the horizontal lines. I wonder if the settings are at all in effect. To even make it remember I have to edit the rights for the file nvapps.xml in windows/system32 but is this enough or does one have to edit more files? Because my changes to the settings seems to have NO effect...


Well. I wonder is this something to do with them saying no support for ''GO'' series? Maybe that's why it still doesn't have any affect!


----------



## Morientes (Oct 9, 2004)

douglaz said:


> Well. I wonder is this something to do with them saying no support for ''GO'' series? Maybe that's why it still doesn't have any affect!


Hm, that shouldn't affect me. I don't use a GO-card. I have a GF 7900 GTO.


----------



## douglaz (Apr 4, 2007)

Morientes2000 said:


> Hm, that shouldn't affect me. I don't use a GO-card. I have a GF 7900 GTO.


Oh wow! Hmmm. That is strange!


----------



## Morientes (Oct 9, 2004)

It is. Did you have to do anything to make it remember? Did you have to edit the nvapps.xml file's rights?


----------



## zpm!! (May 18, 2006)

My new dell laptop has got a problem with graphics b/c when i got to slide show it's going nuts. i'm on the go series.

more details when i get to them.


----------

